# DPMS accuracy in .204



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

Anyone had any experience with DPMS rifles? How's their accuracy? thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm very much a newbie to AR's, but I did buy a DPMS 16" heavy barrel 223 and it shoots quite well. Can't say how that would translate to the 204 you asked about earlier though. See the thread on AR's for varmint hunting, I posted a 5 shot group from my AR. I was using 55gn SP Ultramax ammo.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My experience with DPMS lies in their M4 style rifle, however, if I was in the market for a heavy barrel flattop, I would order a DPMS with out hesitation. Popcans at 100 yards, off handed with peep sights are NO problem.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I wonder how the longer cassing will work in a standard M-16 mag. With a 223 there is not much length to spair.

edit
I looked up the lengths the 204 slightly longer cassing and shorter bullet. I guess that answers that question.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought a DPMS Artic Panther about a year ago now and have been impressed with accuracy, has no problem putting 10 shot groups under an inch at a 100, which I thought to be fairly impressive. I would highly suggest though that if you buy a dpms, get the jp adjustable trigger option, the trigger pull was horrific on mine, about 9 pounds and tons of creep with tough spots.


----------

